# How National Resonators are made



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's a cool article from Acoustic Guitar magazine on how National makes their resonators.

I liked it & thought I'd share it.

Nationals


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

That is cool

Thanks

N


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

cool article zontar!

heres some yutube videos showing the same- 
this is part#1, the rest of the series is there too. 8 parts in total-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyeJlP1hzIc&feature=related


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I was just watching the Youtube videos last night Fraser - very cool.

I'd like to pick up a National guitar, but they're out of my league price wise. I discovered these Republic guitars, which are National copies. They get rave reviews on some other forums that I visit. 12th Fret Toronto is supposed to carry them but they dont have any in stock. Anyone tried them?

http://www.republicguitars.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'd like to pick up a National guitar, but they're out of my league price wise. I discovered these Republic guitars, which are National copies. They get rave reviews on some other forums that I visit. 12th Fret Toronto is supposed to carry them but they dont have any in stock. Anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.republicguitars.com/


Never tried them, but I have tried a variety of cheaper resonators when I was looking for one a couple of years ago--I wound up getting a non-resonator guitar as ultimately the ones I liked were out of my price range-so I feel that same thing you are.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I was just watching the Youtube videos last night Fraser - very cool.
> 
> I'd like to pick up a National guitar, but they're out of my league price wise. I discovered these Republic guitars, which are National copies. They get rave reviews on some other forums that I visit. 12th Fret Toronto is supposed to carry them but they dont have any in stock. Anyone tried them?
> 
> http://www.republicguitars.com/


the ones at the twelfth fret sell for $750- i guess tax on top-
when they get them in stock-
you can find them in the states for about the same price. ive thought about it-
but everytime i do, i see something like this-
forum member 55jr selling his delphi for $1100. comes with case and pickup too- thats worth an extra couple hundred.
http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=27344

its a delphi, nothing special- but its only a few hundred bucks more than the republic.

its at this point that i realize itll take weeks to gather the funds, and by that time itll be gone. so i do nothing. lol


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bagpipe- if you havent seen it, vintage nationals is carrying the republics now-
hes also of course got a bunch of vintage and nrp resos.
http://www.nationalguitar.com/republic_guitars/


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

great guitars


----------

